# Do I have a chance with OINP with 427 CRS?



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

I know, there are probably lots of similar posts already, but I couldn't find specific info about my situation. Mods, if there is a similar thread for this I can use, please close my thread and link me to the other one. 

I am currently on 427 points, and it is not practically possible for me to increase my score at this stage (unless I learn French). 

I know that I would have certainly got NOI of Ontario with this score last year, but the cutoffs seem to be much higher this year. I qualify under the human capital priorities stream, but without French skills or a job offer. 

I do understand that getting a direct ITA with this score is pretty much ruled out, so OINP is my only hope. Do I stand a chance this year? My age will advance in November so my chances will reduce further after that. 

I know that the OINP quota is 6600 for 2018, but they have already issued over 3500 NOIs (although I realise not all NOIs result in a nomination).


----------

